# Moving to Singapore



## liv59 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm originally from the Philippines but currently in Sydney to attend to some family matters. I'm not an Australian citizen. Now, I'm deciding whether to go back to Phils or move to Singapore - to be "independent". 

Place to stay - I'm not very much worried about this yet since my cousin offered I'd stay at their place while I'm still looking for a job.

Work/Career - I'm an IT graduate in Philippines and been working as an SEO specialist for 3 years there. Here in Sydney, I work for a hotel booking reservation company (part time). 

I've heard different feedback about finding work in Singapore, that's why I'm hesitant. Some say you can easily find a job but I know a couple of friends that had to pay agencies just to find them a job (SGD1500-4000). Browsed through jobsdb, jobscentral, sg.88db, st701 and jobstreet but most of the listings there are for Singaporeans and PRs only.

Now, I don't know what to do?


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

No harm to try online first. I suggest, not to move striaght away to SG as the time is not appropriate. As for IT professionals, the salary is not low in SG and you don't have to go to see Recruitment Agent. If you are so keen, then just find a friend of yours to sponsor you for temporary visit visa about two months(one month + extention later). If you are lucky enough, you will get job.

Good Luck.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

read up on some of my postings, where people, especially filipinos, myanmar and thai happily pay placement fee so much so that agencies insist placement fee from such country people. .. 

Rest - all have been written too many times


----------



## annabie (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, I'm Anna, a new member and I've just moved to Singapore recently. Hope to have lots of fun here


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome Anna ...


----------



## liv59 (Jul 8, 2010)

sunny_73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No harm to try online first. I suggest, not to move striaght away to SG as the time is not appropriate. As for IT professionals, the salary is not low in SG and you don't have to go to see Recruitment Agent. If you are so keen, then just find a friend of yours to sponsor you for temporary visit visa about two months(one month + extention later). If you are lucky enough, you will get job.
> 
> Good Luck.


I'm trying my luck applying online on job openings there in SG. 

Update: I'm now back in Phils. I've decided to move to SG early next year. With or without an employer by then.


----------



## liv59 (Jul 8, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> read up on some of my postings, where people, especially filipinos, myanmar and thai happily pay placement fee so much so that agencies insist placement fee from such country people. ..
> 
> Rest - all have been written too many times


I'm reading previous threads if anything could help me find work. Thanks!


----------



## nayan151 (Jun 4, 2010)

hi dear friends,
please guide me about LPR process for Singapore. I have already applied for Landed permanent Residence.i got refusal and i have appeal again decision. now what will be further processor of ICA?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

There is NO 'hidden' formula or "secret" methods to resolve rejections - this is Singapore - Go to ICA site and follow their appeal process ..


----------

